
Facebook Employees Stage Virtual Walkout to Protest Trump Posts - ericzawo
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/01/technology/facebook-employee-protest-trump.html
======
malloreon
More effective if you quit.

If you go back to work tomorrow, what changes?

Especially when no one’s in the office anyway.

~~~
spookybones
Likely to be more than one day. If they are fired over this act, it will be
terrible PR. So, it still has an effect and can encourage other employees to
follow suit.

~~~
malloreon
I'm curious, how many fb employees do you think would have to stay out for how
long before fb decided sanctioning white supremacy was bad?

